
Samsung and CPSC issue warning over exploding washing machines - TobiasFK
http://bgr.com/2016/09/28/samsung-explosions-washing-machines-top-loading/
======
wtetzner
> Galaxy Note 7 devices have been responsible for parked cars becoming
> engulfed in flames

Wasn't this found to be fake?

